# Your FF.net AUTHOR Names.



## Vegeta (Oct 11, 2004)

Post your names if you are an Author over at FanFiction.net or anyother MAJOR FanFic Shrine.

Me = Crutches.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruto (Oct 11, 2004)

I am Hatake Naruto
At ff.net
I have another name
Tforce
I will use Hatake Naruto for my Naruto stories.


----------



## Uzumaki Noriko (Oct 12, 2004)

*My FanFiction.net name is Jiyu Hatell Kodai and pretty much any variation there in. lol*


----------



## Mikazuchi (Oct 13, 2004)

My fanfic name is the same as the one here, Mikazuchi. Check it out sometimes if you're interested in Naruhina stories with plenty of humour as well as huge battles.


----------



## Ryuujin (Oct 14, 2004)

My name on fanfic is:  Ryuujin665


----------



## ximena (Oct 16, 2004)

my pen name is :ximena-san
All of my fanfics have the NaruHina pairing =p


----------



## hokuten (Oct 16, 2004)

ff.net - h0kut3n
adultff.net - hokuten
mediaminer.org - masato


----------



## Spectrum (Oct 19, 2004)

FanFiction.net penname: Spectrum (I know, I'm so original).

I've only got a single one-shot up when it comes to Naruto, but... meh. =P


----------



## SoulFirez (Oct 19, 2004)

XD

made an account today...Just out of boredome =P 
have to wait 3 days before i can submit anything, though =p

username; Ponne


----------



## Jaggan (Oct 20, 2004)

Black Jaggan ... but it's been 1 year ago.. so you prolly can't find my fics. Made 2 Beyblade fics..and 2 Naruto fics...  so..nothing special ^^


----------



## DiemondDagger (Oct 20, 2004)

I only really wrote HP FanFiction, and that was a while ago.  My pen name is the same as my user-handle on here; *DiemondDagger* unfourtunatly I haven't updated my account in some time.  My best fic would probably have to be my HP Future Fic.


----------



## Yeko (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm Songbird21 everywhere. LOL.


----------



## Link and Luigi (Oct 20, 2004)

Same as here: Link and Luigi


----------



## sharingank (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm sharingank over at FF.net, too!! ^_^ I write lots of Naruto stories!! 

And link and luigi, Naruto Primer is genius. XD XD XD


----------



## Link and Luigi (Oct 22, 2004)

sharingank said:
			
		

> I'm sharingank over at FF.net, too!! ^_^ I write lots of Naruto stories!!
> 
> And link and luigi, Naruto Primer is genius. XD XD XD


Thanks!


----------



## Kori-Tae (Oct 29, 2004)

Kai-Hiwatari-Eriol on FF.net. I don 't write Naruto though, only Beyblade as of yet. I'm trying to add more but I have writer's block..! ^^"


x Kori x


----------



## BattousaiMS (Oct 29, 2004)

FF.net: <---Jubei Himura.
Just uploaded my fanfiction today. So be on the lookout ^^.

www.animespiral.com<---- Jubei.


----------



## SasuNaru (Oct 30, 2004)

Tidewaterblues, thank you very much.


----------



## Aruka (Oct 30, 2004)

my ff.net pen name is Aruka!!!


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 1, 2004)

On ff.net I'm *Sariachan-Marina*...I wrote only a fanfic by now, it's in Italian and about the Sand's siblings, but I'm going to post an English traslation of it soon!


----------



## blessed_devil (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm called blessed_devil everywhere. I still haven't written a fic in the site, but I'm about to today. I'm posting there the same fic I posted here.


----------



## BigAznDaddy (Nov 2, 2004)

BigAznDaddy. yup thats my name, go check it out, i also have a story on my bro's account, Perverted-sennin


----------



## Tatsu_no_Houou (Nov 2, 2004)

My name on FF.net is same as here "Tatsu_no_houou" on Mediaminer.org its "Dark_Phoenix_of_Chaos" 

my writing still needs improvements, and I mostly write Digimon fics  ^^;;;; also a member of Lord Archive's "Diaries" universe.

*growls* my best fic is under my co authors name....anyways...

Warning, my fics arn't the best writen out there...

(no naruto fics due to my fear of screwing up the characters)


----------



## chibified kitsunes (Nov 5, 2004)

chibified kitsunes, -nods- uh huh. i've got 3 fics under my belt now. two of which are NaruHina.


----------



## MelonSodaGal (Nov 8, 2004)

My name is: MelonSodaGal  Made 1 fanfic about ShikaIno. I'm kinda dead though.... Don't write alot anymore...


----------



## Jikoo (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm Jikoo both here and there. Currently I'm writing a Kakashi parody, the rest of my fic's are either finished or dead


----------



## YamisuiOnna (Nov 16, 2004)

*My FF.net ID*

I use the penname "Yamisui" on fanfiction.net, and the same for Mediaminer.org.  On Animespiral.com I use YamisuiOnna.  I've written/am currently writing two Inuyasha novellas ("*The Bearers of the Shards*" and "*Lord of the West*") posted on these sites, and am also simulateously writing my first Naruto fic ("*Red Blossom*").  One thing I can say to market my work is that I keep everyone in character, and I try my hardest to keep everything canon or at least plausible within the confines of the canon.  

*Summary for Red Blossom:​*
Rating: *PG-13* for violence and language and possibly some Harem no Jutsu ​
_In the aftermath of Orochimaru's attack on Konoha, Kakashi is coerced into accepting a mission guarding a Water Country feudal lord from assassins. The mission risks war with the Mist Ninja, who are under suspicion of being behind the attacks...and the danger may extend as far as Konoha itself and beyond, for it seems that someone is also sending killers after Gaara of the Sand. Thus Naruto and his friends embark on a perilous journey, leading them down the perilous Aoite Road and across the sea; through the deep forest surrounding the Mist Village and into the cliffs beyond. It is there in thestone-walled city of Mizutou---a city carved into thesea cliffsand steeped in political intrigue---that Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Kakashi must face a terrible threat: Shinkuhana no Jutsu---an assassin's technique known to bring instant death to both its victimand its wielder..._


----------



## Killenator (Nov 16, 2004)

I am Killenator 5000 on FF.net I only have one fic up w/ 3 chapters right now, but that will change when I finally break my writers block and finish the next part.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Nov 17, 2004)

My name on Fanfiction.net is *Hibiki54*

Three stories, two being Naruto related.

My first Naruto story is a cross-over with Ranma 1/2 called *Horse of the Leaf*. It takes place 99% of the time in the Naruto world and is partially an alternate universe story, but it does follow the Manga to a point.

My second story is a action/comedy called *The Lazy Uchiha*. It's and interesting story that I'm currently working on. It hasn't been updated recently due to the distraction of a wonderful game called Halo 2.

If you check out my stories, I'd appreciate your reviews whether they are comments, criticisms or plain old flames.


----------



## Aruka (Nov 18, 2004)

My ff.net name is Aruka


----------



## Yue-chan (Nov 18, 2004)

on ff.net I go by the Author name Digikitty

I don't have any naruto fics up as of yet, but I am toying with a few ideas for one at the moment.  nothing definite as of yet though, because I'm in the process of creating an OC that won't be mary sue.  which is the reason most of my stories take so long. I make a point of actually developing characters that aren't perfect, which is a bit hard to do, but worth the effort.  ^_^;


----------



## NinjaShen (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm... yup, you guessed it... Ninjashen. anywhere i go I'm either Ninjashen or Animeshen. I have like five stories up, four of which are Naruto. two romances, a general story, and a parody which I'll probably post in here somewhere.


----------



## Yukai (Nov 26, 2004)

Mine is kaze no uta I got 4 fic, 2 DNAngel, 2 PoT and Im doing a Naruto 1 now, but never upload yet.


----------



## Kopykat Kakashi (Nov 26, 2004)

I use Kopykat Kakashi at ffnet, too, or I'd be way too confuse. My stories are posted on my site first then gradually at ffnet. All my stories have Kakashi in character! Just finished one, will post part of it under a new thread


----------



## Inactive Konoha (Nov 27, 2004)

Pen Name: Prophecy Weapon

(Nothing written yet, I finished the first chapter to my FanFic just yesterday, and the site is down, can't upload anything)


----------



## TWH (Dec 11, 2004)

Pen Name: TWH
Primary fictions:
Tekkaman Blade, Final Fantasy IV, Soul Calibur, and Guilty Gear.

No Naruto fics as of yet, but I'll find the time to write one... really!


----------



## Rurouni (Dec 12, 2004)

Pen name is Ogata Seiji. I've written mostly crossovers, except for one fic about Ebisu. Don't bother checking though, my stories suck and I never update.


----------



## Sarquiss (Dec 13, 2004)

Me and my friend share a name:

The Dream Team X

We've only done 1 so far, it's not even finished.  It's hillarious too.


----------



## naginags (Dec 24, 2004)

*ore wa!*

My penname in ff.net is shi-chan ... no numbers in the end ^__^

mweeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Kineas (Dec 27, 2004)

Mine's serene_revival


----------



## enkie (Dec 27, 2004)

Mine's enkie:  Miss Uncongeniality

Please review!  =D


----------



## kfkitteh (Dec 30, 2004)

mine is kung fu kit, but i can never track myself down on the bloody search so here the link to my profile lol

this

only ahve one naruto fic so far which i'm just about to post up here...^^ please check it out.


----------



## serenatsukino (Jan 11, 2005)

Mine is Serena Tsukino-the original from before 2000   Its also on various Sailor Moon Only fic sites if you've ever happened to visit them.  I only have a few Sailor Moon fics (Of which never finished posting due to computer crash and sever brain rot after...I wouldn't suggest reading them, I was in high school when I wrote them >_<) 
Currently regrouping from the 5-6 year hiatus and working on a new Bleach one if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Jan 11, 2005)

My name over on ff.net is iluvkaiba. Check me out! I have three Naruto stories in the works as of now!


----------



## Kyosan (Jan 11, 2005)

Kyosan, same as here.  I've only written part of one fanfic as of now though.  
kung fu kit


----------



## TokehGecko (Jan 13, 2005)

Same as here, TokehGecko.
Neji FC Banner Gallery!!


----------



## Danny (Jan 14, 2005)

mines Goblez or goblez...cant remember if the caps matter


----------



## Kaylani (Jan 22, 2005)

I go by residentevilgirl at both ff.net and mediaminer. As of now, I've only written two Naruto fanfics, but I should hopefully have a new one out soon.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jan 23, 2005)

Pretty sure it's HyourinKage


----------



## morgannia (Jan 28, 2005)

morgannia

i'm some 5 chapters into my 1st Naruto fic & while struggling through my epic HP.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 30, 2005)

I've changed my FF.NET name, now it's Sariachan-A Kokiri Leaf.  


P.S. I've posted the fourth and last chapter of my Sand siblings centered fanfic!   :


----------



## Morgan inactive (Feb 1, 2005)

My pen name on ff.net is Infinite Enemy. 

As of now, I do have at least one Naruto fanfic. lol.

Infinite Enemy


----------



## Valkyn Highwind (Feb 4, 2005)

ximena said:
			
		

> my pen name is :ximena-san
> All of my fanfics have the NaruHina pairing =p



Hey I've read some of your stories. They were really good.

*My FF.net Name:* Valkyn Highwind
*MY FF.net URL:*


----------



## Fairady (Feb 11, 2005)

My pen name is Fairady. here


----------



## ErikKoekkoek (Feb 11, 2005)

Pen name is the same as my nick here; ErikKoekkoek.

here


----------



## Hiromi (Feb 12, 2005)

I plan on posting the first few chapter of my fic after I rewrite it *again* it'll be under the pen name: Hyuuga 

I'll post the crappy version here XD as sort of a preview


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 17, 2005)

Fairady said:
			
		

> My pen name is Fairady.


I really like Sand siblings fic, so I read yours; keep up the good work!  :


----------



## CatBurglar (Feb 22, 2005)

Pen name= Ken's luver


----------



## Akino Ame (Feb 23, 2005)

Just Akino Ame at FFN. My stuff is mostly Digimon with some Zoids and other fandoms. Nothing done for Naruto yet mainly because of way too many fics and not enough experience with the fandom.


----------



## Flashfyre5 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ummmm... Flashfyre5?

This is my fic.  There are many like it, but this one is mine: 

Besides, I wouldn't suffer you to read anything else of mine.


----------



## haikawaiie (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's my Naruto fic.

a BIG one


----------



## Fenris (Feb 27, 2005)

Hmm, mine Is FenrisLupus, yeah, I know.

a BIG one


----------



## Sariachan (Mar 1, 2005)

Flashfyre5 said:
			
		

> Ummmm... Flashfyre5?
> 
> This is my fic.  There are many like it, but this one is mine: check it out
> 
> Besides, I wouldn't suffer you to read anything else of mine.



"Genin" is one of the fanfics I already had in my list of _to read_ ones...


----------



## Luzzio (Mar 2, 2005)

luzzio_fiann

plain and simple  with the stupidest work ever on final fantasy Link removed


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Mar 2, 2005)

Luzzio said:
			
		

> luzzio_fiann
> 
> plain and simple  with the stupidest work ever on final fantasy Vodun (voodoo) dicussion



You're right... they *are* the stupidest work ever on final fantasy.   

You should read the story in my sig. Go, now! Before I start spamming.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 9, 2005)

My profile 
Only one Naruto fic right now, but I'm planning on more in the future.


----------



## 200 IQ (Mar 9, 2005)

OMG LIKE ITZ THE 

Keepin it gully
-- u know who i am -- THE GOD OF FANFICTION


----------



## daeyeth (Mar 16, 2005)

my penname's daeyeth


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 17, 2005)

I am Ah-Choo!  I may not look like I write, but my name works on FF.net and Fiction Press so most of my work is on their sister site.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 17, 2005)

My name is Patient Mountain (it's an extrapolation of my real name).

HORRIBLE LEMONS

I've got a story going at the moment (updating roughly once a day) which has been reasonably successful (70+ reviews in the first week). HORRIBLE LEMONS


----------



## Neon (Mar 21, 2005)

ME = dbzneon


----------



## Sariachan (Apr 3, 2005)

daeyeth said:
			
		

> my penname's daeyeth


Nice to see you here too! I'm the "Sariachan-A Kokiri Leaf" that often reviews you story "Heart of Darkness".   


P.S. Wrath, your fanfic seem really interesting...I'm going to read them as soon as possible.   ^^


----------



## ROLAMdimensi (Apr 18, 2005)

my penname's ROLAMdimensi.


----------



## Man of a Thousand Jutsus (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm Syipress on Fan Fiction.net .I don't having any fics up yet, but I will soon. I want to write more than 1 chapter before I post so I can get ahead. I've noticed most of the fics on there take forever to update


----------



## Kuroshiro (May 3, 2005)

I have only have one Naruto fic up but if you're interested in some other stories you can also read `em.

Shanice Radcliffe is my pen name by the way


----------



## PinkyMcCoversong (May 12, 2005)

my ff.net name is pinkymccoversong (just like here)


----------



## Yanagi (May 16, 2005)

Christ, I never even realized there was a fanfiction section here...Um, well here ya go



My pen name is Mizerable. I've got a couple Naruto stories called Wasted Years and The Second Birth. They're a bit old but I guess they still might give a few people something to read. *shrugs*


----------



## Kakashis_grl_Ice (May 21, 2005)

my ff-name is: queen-ice


----------



## less (May 21, 2005)

My pen name om ffnet is: No but maybe

I'm working on a weird little story of love and stuff like that, and I'd love for some pointers on How I could improve my work.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm  on FF.net. I have one Digimon fic, but don't update so often since I'm always working on something else.

Wierd how many authors are on here who's stuff I've read.


----------



## vixen_uchiha (Jun 9, 2005)

*this is mine*


----------



## Inaudible-red (Jun 25, 2005)

SmirkingArrogance, I'm currently docked at Fanfiction.net


----------



## Shiari (Jun 25, 2005)

I am Veglma in fanfiction.Net and mediaminer.org.

.......Yeah. >.>


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jun 26, 2005)

Sevetenks, the Ultimate F on ff.net. F is short for Fusion, came from my first fic (a DBZ one)


----------



## SyaoranKun (Jun 27, 2005)

DaisukeKun at ff.net


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 27, 2005)

My author name at ff.net is the same as my forum name here. That is, prince leon (look in sig ).


----------



## Gator (Jun 27, 2005)

prince leon said:
			
		

> My author name at ff.net is the same as my forum name here. That is, prince leon (look in sig ).


 wauw..nice sig you got ther (<3 Squall)


penname: Ghizzle


----------



## purehaku (Jul 1, 2005)

my penname in ff.net: purehaku


----------



## Aternox (Jul 2, 2005)

Since I like being original, my pen name is Aternox. Woohoo...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jul 3, 2005)

My author name on FF.net is Darkwolf247 (nyaa~!) but I only just started there...so I only have one fic...heheheh...


----------



## Hotaru-Chan (Jul 4, 2005)

umm my ffn name is HatakeKakashi22 (please r&r my story!)


----------



## Yeko (Jul 5, 2005)

Heh. I'm Songbird21 everywhere.


----------



## refused! (Jul 21, 2005)

. :x

Got two fics up as of now, one of them not being updated (but worked on ) for a long time.


----------



## hostilecrayon (Jul 21, 2005)

Simple enough, I'm hostilecrayon. As a matter of fact, pretty much anywhere you see a hostilecrayon, it's me. Almost guarenteed.


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Jul 21, 2005)

*points to nickname* its the same for pretty much EVERYWHERE i am


----------



## Cornuthaum (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't think there's another "Cornuthaum" out there - who besides me would take a oddly shaped wizard's hat as nickname ?


----------



## EndlessMix (Aug 3, 2005)

Currently working on one FF. Multiple pairings.


----------



## Super-Scoop (Aug 6, 2005)

My fanfiction name is Emilio. I only have 1 Naruto story on there right now. And I'm totally stumped on how to go on. :sad


----------



## crystal-kay (Aug 7, 2005)

sugarbox at FF.Net. Mostly SEED/Destiny fics though.


----------



## Lillian (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm  on ff.net, and just plain Lillian on mediaminer.org.  

Though I admit, I haven't yet gained the courage to write Naruto fics yet.  lol!  It's mostly just Sailor Moon and Harry Potter fics.  But I do have a Naruto fic idea I plan on writing....


----------



## Kagenin (Aug 15, 2005)

Lyfe.exe on fanfiction.net just add ~lyfeexe to teh end of the homepage url 

Of Two eyes is my Naruto fanfic


----------



## komrade_smith (Aug 17, 2005)

In a moment of extreme originality, I made my pen name komrade smith. 
I've only one fic up at the moment, its a shika x tema one-shot, have a look if you're interested


----------



## dark_nemesis_7 (Aug 24, 2005)

I am Dark_Nemesis_7. Like always. I tend to write Sound Nin fics.


----------



## gamebreaker04 (Aug 24, 2005)

GaMeBrEaKeR/gAmEbReAkEr....., it's one of those two....


----------



## toonekked (Aug 25, 2005)

c.pham

i only have one fanfic up, and it's my first one ever =/


----------



## Kunoichi_008 (Aug 29, 2005)

Fanfiction.net: Kunoichi_008


----------



## NinjutsuRedPanda (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine is NinjutsuRedPanda


----------



## Mirrie (Sep 2, 2005)

Or just Yu-lin ^-^ if you don't like shounen-ai, don't click. SasuNaru.


----------



## Chibi Chan (Sep 24, 2005)

My fanfic.net name is Asphalt Love.


----------



## Hyuuga_Annise (Sep 28, 2005)

I just posted my first fanfic on fanfiction.net. My penname is Annise


----------



## XxKaexX (Oct 14, 2005)

XxKaexX is mine. Not a Naruto one yet. I'm still thinking of a plot... TT.TT


----------



## alycialum (Nov 6, 2005)

*author name*

hihi

my name on ff. net is AlyciaL

for those who are interested in kakasaku fic welcome to drop by and have a look 

links:

please review on my fics thx ^^


----------



## Yukari_Rin (Nov 10, 2005)

My ff.net author name is Yukari Rin

I do mostly SasuSaku angst stuff as far as Naruto fics go.  Naruto fics I have up so far: one Team 7 drabble and a 52 chapter SasuSaku one-shot collection that I'm working on.  As of this post there's five chapters up.  In the works are a continuation one-shot to one of the fics in the 52 one-shot collection and a massive multi-chaptered fic centering around SasuSaku but has lots of other pairings


----------



## Ashtier Condar (Nov 14, 2005)

Im Ashtier Condar, just like here.


----------



## Uchiha_Sin (Nov 20, 2005)

My FF.net name is Melicat.


----------



## Hana (Nov 20, 2005)

My Pen Name Is LostKunoichi..real original.


----------



## hikaranko (Nov 20, 2005)

my name's the same as it is here, hikaranko. no Naruto fics up yet. i have yet to think of a good one.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Dec 3, 2005)

SG-Some Guy is me, I'm still going on with my first fic


----------



## sonnie_skies (Dec 3, 2005)

it's sonnie.


----------



## mr_yenz (Dec 4, 2005)

Two accounts for me: 

older: (inuyasha and angelic layer fics)

newer: (naruto and everything else)


----------



## Annwyd (Dec 4, 2005)

FF.net:  (Annwyd)
Ficwad:  (Annwyd)
Livejournal: 

I write mostly Naruto fic these days, but some Bleach, FMA, and others. Most of my writing is SasuSaku or genfic; some TemaShika and crackpairings as well.


----------



## Alaris (Dec 23, 2005)

Mine on FF.net is Alaris-kun



I got 1 story under my belt, and its in progress and posted here.


----------



## AznAnimeGrl2649 (Dec 30, 2005)

*Fanfiction.net Penname*

Known AznAnimeGrl2649 on ff.net and almost everywhere else. Most of my fanfics contain pairings of the usual couples (i.e. SasuSaku, NaruHina, NejiTen, ShikaIno).


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got one story done...and it's posted here.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm possibly the most prolific fanauthor ever. I got over forty fics (some suck some good), and two of them are Naruto.


----------



## Ultimate_Idiot (Feb 15, 2006)

Fanfic.net: Naru-Rin
Go me. ..... ....


----------



## BattousaiMS (Feb 15, 2006)

Well I don't write FF's anymore due to time constraint but my cousin does his name on FF is: Himura Shingen.


----------



## stardust113 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hm... have I posted here before? I forgot. Anyways, mine is Stardust113, or


----------



## Cheesiest (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine is Jenvaati, and I only wrote one Naruto fanfic so far...


----------



## Blayze (Mar 18, 2006)

My nick's Kiyana Va Sala. If you find that name, you've found me.


----------



## Ai'Kirai (Apr 1, 2006)

*My FF.Net account:*


*My latest (and first) story:*


----------



## Nes Mikel (Apr 6, 2006)

, at your service. :can

Links to some of my fanfictions can be found in my signature.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 9, 2006)

Eh, I finally gave in and posted something on my fanfic.net account. I've had it for years so I could leave reviews and favorite stories 'n stuff.... but never had the guts to share anything. Hell, I've never 'officially' written a fanfic before.

But now I have. At least the beginnings of them anyway.

Right now all I have are two stories, waiting on more chapter uploads. Both are FFVII-centric, and star Jessie of Avalanche. 

I warn you, without more chapters up the stories don't have much to them yet.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 29, 2006)

My name on FF.net is SasukeSharingan

I have two stories in progress(one Inuyasha and one Naruto fic) and I have one story complete already (Naruto fic.)

They are:

Enter Tokoto~Inuyasha
Sakura-chan~Naruto
Another Side, Another Story~Naruto(Complete)

Here's the link to my profile:


enjoy


----------



## MYK (Apr 29, 2006)

my name on both FF.net and Fictionpress is QueenoftheDragons.
Profile links:


----------



## Deranged (May 6, 2006)

Im Deranged Without Glasses over at FFnet ( )

my profile is


----------



## Naomi Uchiha (May 20, 2006)

My FF.net name is Alexandra Lee Rose. (That was the name of my Sonic character.) You can find me in this link.   Please PM me if you wanna be friends.

And here is my latest story.


----------



## Shouri no Hana (May 20, 2006)

Shouri no Hana what more can you ask for?

I just registered yesterday, and I'm writing one fic (only 3 pages long at the moment) but I don't know if I'll release it...


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 21, 2006)

My name on FF.net is "Christmas Devil".. I'm not active there anymore, though.


----------



## Nathan (May 21, 2006)

On FF.net my username is Jakenminion.

Haven't updated in a while though. 0________o


----------



## Kakashi_owns (May 21, 2006)

my pen name is shadowfangurl... yeah a long time ago... anyway my fanfic that is read the most is linked in my sig please read!


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 17, 2006)

My name is (taken from Flame of Recca, where this Madougu, was the most fearsome and terrible Weapon). I more of a reader then a writer, because I simply waste to many time reading other Fictions, then writing my own. Although it may seem that I didn't write that many, I have some fiction of mine stored at my HD (but in my native language... translation is a bitch XD").


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 21, 2006)

my sn on fanfiction is  I think a lot of you have actually read my 'Sands of Friendship' or my 'Cats and Dogs' but then again I could be wrong... well, enjoy that =3


----------



## nyce456 (Jun 23, 2006)

Nyce456 at Fanfciton.net. Leave a review if you read the story.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jun 24, 2006)

I think on the very first post, they should have a list of the people who posted here with their fanfiction name.  Kinda like having members of a fanclub.

It would make life a lot easier since its kind of a pain to go back to old posts just to look for someone.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## Crazy Girl Of Many Names (Jun 28, 2006)

My name on fanfiction.net is A Crazy Girl Of Many Names.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 29, 2006)

Crazy Girl Of Many Names said:
			
		

> My name on fanfiction.net is A Crazy Girl Of Many Names.


ZOMG... I'm one of the staff to your c2s!!! :amazed


----------



## _allismine_ (Jul 1, 2006)

allismine is my ff.net username, but I'm changing my penname to Alice Emery. Or something like that...


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Jul 4, 2006)

"A True Radical Dreamer"


----------



## LilyPichu (Jul 6, 2006)

Mine is LilyPichu, for obvious reasons. XP


----------



## chelze (Jul 6, 2006)

I?m pretty proud of my name....because I was one of the first people to write a Naruto fiction on fanfiction.net, I got a simple, beautiful name....hehehe xD


----------



## Specula (Jul 10, 2006)

Yo! I have an acount on FF and MM. Both are the same as my name, Specula. It seems FF has mysteriously dissapeared, so my MM account is my main base of operations for now. Anyways, the link to my profile on FF is here:  My fics are also in my sig.


----------



## Toboe LoneWolf (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ FF.net hasn't mysteriously disappeared; it's just gotten really uptight. XP

My ff.net screen name is . I write fanfiction for all kinds, and I intend on writing in more fandoms (Rurouni Kenshin, Inuyasha, FMA, etc). 

Currently I have a lot of one-shots, but I always, always finish my fics. Guaranteed. ('Course, I may take forever, but I will finish or die trying.) I write in a lot of genres and different writing styles, so if you like variety, you can check it out. ^_~


----------



## Michi (Jul 11, 2006)

hey ppl, when ur bored (note: only when ur bored) check out mah stories 

mah stories include the following pairings:
HinaxKiba-its a oneshot
SasuxSaku-most popular
HinaxSasu-a request
NejixTen-i love that couple


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Jul 11, 2006)

I also run quite a few forums on my account too. my KH forum seems popular with bleach and naruto coming in second.  Worth checking out if u got time. Just search my sig name. Thats SasukeSharingan.

As Axel from KH2 would say : Got it memorized?


----------



## -*naruto~ (Jul 26, 2006)

fanfiction penname= naruto lov3r 

Lol yup thats it!! xD


----------



## Sir Hoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

Greetings. On FanFiction.net I go by the name Sir Ryan Falstaff. When I have time I will show you my Thomas and Naruto fanfics. I hope you will enjoy reading them as much as I enjoy reading them. See you guys around.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jul 29, 2006)

on fanfiction.net my penname is KarmaLord....


----------



## chibiheart (Jul 30, 2006)

chibiheart, the same as the one here


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 2, 2006)

my author name is SilentWind its in FF.net


----------



## blehgah_loraine (Aug 3, 2006)

My penname in FF.net is LoraineOMG. Yes I know, it's kinda strange -_-'


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm AliaAtreidesBR...


----------



## MoonLight Dreamer (Aug 18, 2006)

My pen name is Itachi Baby


----------



## Surarrin (Sep 4, 2006)

Same as here; Surarrin


----------



## Vampiric (Sep 16, 2006)

There are some who call me... Quiescent Vengeance.


----------



## Michi (Sep 16, 2006)

Can't you guys just give the link? it'll be much easier to find it that way


----------



## Surarrin (Sep 18, 2006)

There.


----------



## Leonhart_Strife (Sep 22, 2006)

my ff.net profile is the same one i use here Leonhart_Strife(if none of you have guessed i like final fantasy 7 and final fantasy 8)

here's a link to my profile


----------



## Wolfy (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmm, on FanFiction.net I'm: 

Yeah, I'm mainly a HP fic writer, but today I wrote my first Naruto fanfiction, so yeah.


----------



## Sunne (Oct 6, 2006)

My ff.net username is fyerigurl, here's the link:

I have only one fanfic so far, but hopefully you will enjoy reading it. It's Naruto.


----------



## [sephir] (Oct 8, 2006)

FF7Zack is my FF.net name.


----------



## des_butterfly (Oct 9, 2006)

desolate butterfly is my user name.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2006)

My Fiction Press Screen name: Justin A Caynon


----------



## nyce456 (Oct 9, 2006)

My alias on FF.net is the same as here.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Oct 9, 2006)

My FF.Net username is Lil' Miss Lily.


----------



## Sirexais (Oct 9, 2006)

Well... You could always check out my sig...

Sirexais


----------



## Harley Quinn (Oct 9, 2006)

InuYashaxKagome8650, unless I changed it, but I don't think I did


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba_Rocks (Oct 9, 2006)

I am FatherG


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 11, 2006)

If I ever get off my lazy procrastinating ass and write a new story, it'll be under the name Akatsuki means Dawn
^_^


----------



## Wolf Ninja (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm DJMartini911, but when people search for it they can't find it. My user id is 1141742


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 22, 2006)

My name is myenternaldarkness


----------



## Kitsune Inferno (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm spherextreme, but I may change it to kitsuneinferno


----------



## Katonshadow (Oct 30, 2006)

mines minishadow


----------



## Genesis (Oct 31, 2006)

Terra Of Genesis


----------



## EC1231 (Nov 7, 2006)

My fanfiction tag is EC1231.  I'm still working on my first fic.


----------



## Kabuto_Yakushi (Nov 7, 2006)

On fanfiction.net, I'm Wolfborg007


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 8, 2006)

On FanFic.net, I'm Gnosimaster, just posted my first fic, anybody want to read and review?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 8, 2006)

With school and other things, it's a bit hard to update my FF.net account, but it still exists. XD Blooming Cosmo. What a shocker.


----------



## MidoriEnvy (Nov 9, 2006)

midorienvy >.>


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Nov 13, 2006)

N1nj45tyl3 on both TONFA and FF.net


----------



## seilif (Dec 19, 2006)

seilif, just on ff.  Though I have no idea why it's acting up really wierd.  You can find my story by going on the parameters, but not by searching for it's name or my name.

in any case, it's called Living Shrine.


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 20, 2006)

I have yet to post a story of quality on ff.net. The stories remain in my notebooks... Instead, I favorite the better/more entertaining stories that I've read.

Yet, I still have an account. I've had one since the 8th grade...

But whatever, my user ID is Kuro Chocobo. I've been thinking of changing it to "Jannoy," but I've never come around to it. I've been KC for too long...


----------



## mamph (Dec 20, 2006)

Mines mamph same as here. I haven't written any naruto fanfics yet, but I do intend to when I get the time. I just have Beyblade ones up at the moment.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 21, 2006)

On ff.net, I am .... now read my work or I kill you.


----------



## Blind~Kitsune (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm still Blind Kitsune of ff.net


----------



## Innuendo Squad (Dec 30, 2006)

Kaze Kiba

Er...don't read my stories(...story). XD


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2006)

Komachuu, I'm working on a Sailor Moon fanfic. <_<;


----------



## I_Love_Tobi (Dec 31, 2006)

I am fatherglover! Please don't worry about sending messages because I can't get back on my e-mail account because I lost the password. But please read and rate! 

I have three fanfics total, one complete, two in progress. A Sora/Riku FanFic (Warning, yaoi lemons); Living Verses Dead, Naruto fighting Hidan (very gorey); and one based on World of Warcraft, the Gnomes are sick of having to live with their distant cousins and after the dark portal is re-opened and the gnomes don't like the dwarfish decision, total riot (alot of language and gore).


----------



## ShikyoxYaiba (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm Shikyo Yaiba on ff.net. Or you can always click the sig. *points down*


----------



## _allismine_ (Jan 1, 2007)

I am allismine. Again. Google the username _allismine_ and you'll get, like, 10,000 hits. XDD


----------



## darkdreamerx (Jan 10, 2007)

My pen name is


----------



## Suzie (Jan 11, 2007)

I am whitemage34713


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 11, 2007)

morjonse is my name


----------



## Yui-chan (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow... so many authors. 

My name is 'Dragon of the Darkened Flame' on Fanfiction.Net-- although I don't think I've posted anything there.

I usually write on FictionZone.Org under the penname: Unknown


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm making my account soon since I already have three completed fics yet to be posted anywhere and my name will either be _'LimeadeRio'_ or just _'Limeade'_.


----------



## element_ice (Feb 7, 2007)

my name is -haru owns


----------



## Kiwichi (Feb 23, 2007)

Kiwichi. (prods my siggy)​


----------



## JSai (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm known as JSai over at FF.net and my most popular fic is called "memories" which is of course naruhina!


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 25, 2007)

My Author name on FF.net is *Cascarras*


----------



## Kanae (Mar 25, 2007)

My penname on FF.net is  ^^


----------



## Seiyantari_Kai (Mar 30, 2007)

My username is Yurii Savinov


----------



## narusaku_69 (Mar 30, 2007)

my author name is


----------



## Rise Against713 (Mar 30, 2007)

i'm *Rise Against713*


----------



## gadallarune732 (Apr 1, 2007)

I am Gadalla Rune on ff.net, where i only have one fanfic at the moment, The Person I admire. Its NaruHina... yay!


----------



## TakotoHitwaka (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine is: Takoto


----------



## Loulabelle (Apr 26, 2007)

On FF.net, *Inuzuka Nin*

But the only fic I've ever written that is _possibly_ worth reading is the one about the Inuzuka clan...

It's a healthy obssession, I swear


----------



## Anko (Apr 26, 2007)

*OphidianVenom*. Ophidian is kind of an archaic word for snake, or relating to snakes.


----------



## Blackfish (Apr 27, 2007)

I know you! You wrote 'Eighth Child'! Pity you didn't continue it......

And you commented first on my first story.... 

My user name is Mr. Cereal.


----------



## Anko (Apr 27, 2007)

cornflakes said:


> I know you! You wrote 'Eighth Child'! Pity you didn't continue it......
> 
> And you commented first on my first story....
> 
> My user name is Mr. Cereal.



Oh hey! How's it going?

It's not that I didn't continue, its simply that I buckled down in my classes. Spending a few hours over technical manuals and terminal command prompts has a way about slaughtering muses. I did, however, write a bit of the fifth chapter this week. When my finals clear in I'll get right on that sucker, I'm done writing out the prewriting on the whole fanfic.


----------



## ShinoCakes (Apr 27, 2007)

my user name on Fanfiction.net is *Hoshi no Hikaru*


----------



## Blackfish (Apr 28, 2007)

Anko said:


> Oh hey! How's it going?
> 
> It's not that I didn't continue, its simply that I buckled down in my classes. Spending a few hours over technical manuals and terminal command prompts has a way about slaughtering muses. I did, however, write a bit of the fifth chapter this week. When my finals clear in I'll get right on that sucker, I'm done writing out the prewriting on the whole fanfic.


I'm glad to hear that..... Orochimaru is my favourite character, and you write so well...... one of my fave stories.


----------



## Cassandra's Destiny (May 1, 2007)

My ff.net pen name is Cassandra's Destiny -- go figure.


----------



## vivpiv (May 3, 2007)

Hey there.My penname is _j7nX _on ff.net and _vivpiv _on narutofic.org .I've got a few stories posted,which are still in progress,about Naruto.I'll be very,very happy if you check them out and review of course.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 3, 2007)

FF.net username: WeLcOmE2pArAdIsE
Fictionpress username: AsPhyXiated BlosSom


{indicates link in sig that plainly states 'fanfiction'}.


----------



## Dac Biet (May 3, 2007)

My FF.Net username is:
xxhikari E

Have a couple of poorly written stories that I started a year or two ago. >_>


----------



## Beau Logan (May 4, 2007)

....


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2007)

My ff.net sn is the same as my NF one.

*points to link in sig that says Fanfiction*


----------



## katiekitten (Jun 8, 2007)

XD My fanfic name is my username here. I rarely change it. I'm katiekitten practically everywhere. Except LJ. XD


----------



## mikoto_sen (Jun 8, 2007)

ahaha...

my penname in FF.net is evil-sister-junko...

but i still haven't saved my stories yet... =sigh=


----------



## riley-mayori (Jun 12, 2007)

At ff.net.

RileyMayori or Rii.MAYORI.
I major in SasuSaku or ItaSaku.


----------



## mikoto_sen (Jun 13, 2007)

waaah...

riley-mayori...!
i major in SasuSaku too...
(though i haven't posted any fanfic yet, i have a lot of stories in my mind and in my notebooks... ahaha)


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jun 14, 2007)

You can see it in signature  Only two at the time, crappy (I suck at writing) and Team Gai oriented (therefore full of win)...


----------



## Spica (Jun 14, 2007)

My author name is... Setsunateki


----------



## KakaHeishi (Jun 20, 2007)

My FF.net name is HeishiEmiari. Currently writing two stories at the moment, both on hold though because I'm too busy right now. But, read anyway?


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 27, 2007)

i am Plus-44

i'm waiting to post my story though.. i dont know why, i just felt like waiting until july to post it.


----------



## molten (Jul 3, 2007)

molten. Its the origin of me.


----------



## GeneralSummer (Jul 25, 2007)

My Author name is 'Quando-, you should go read my fanfictions.
They don't suck like 96% of the shit on FF.net.


----------



## OrcShinsen (Jul 31, 2007)

OrcShinsen.

WHY IS SHINSEN ALWAYS TAKEN?!


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Aug 2, 2007)

I haven't made a fanfic yet,but I'm working on it *waves hand in later wave/yawn*...I am...SasusakuXNaruhina


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2007)

My pen name is BX3. I'm currently workin' on a Naruto fan fic called "Kit: Sai no Kitsune." I'll post it soon of FF.net in september or october and here shortly after.


----------



## Nunally (Aug 3, 2007)

FF.net = Namida Drop
Ficwad = Looking-to-Tomorrow

:/


----------



## Kyrou (Aug 3, 2007)

FF.net Kyrou_chan i only have one naruto story on there  Lost For Words is it called XxXx Ky-chan


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Aug 3, 2007)

Dirty Black Summer


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Aug 4, 2007)

Sunshine and Bon Bons.


----------



## zionforsell (Aug 16, 2007)

Fanfiction.net author name: SugaSugashi.  Bleachportal forum: zionforsale.

Currently writing a fanfiction for Bleach, main character is Byakuya.


----------



## Lenalee (Aug 16, 2007)

My fanfic.net name is Hinamori-fukutaichou. I'm not fond of a few of my fics, but meh.


----------



## selandora (Aug 26, 2007)

=) Its the same as the one I have here. 
Mainly Naruto with pairings itasaku and narusaku.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 4, 2007)

Ninja Prinny


----------



## lollipop (Sep 4, 2007)

GlowingMoonlight

Gonna change it soon ;___;


----------



## kairikitten (Sep 29, 2007)

FF.net: Gothkitty13

Does anyone here have a fictionpress account? My penname on there is Cold October.


----------



## Syramoon (Oct 22, 2007)

On both FF.net and fictionpress I'm Draconic_Master. 
I haven't posted anything for Naruto though- I've been focused a little more on KH and a sequel to my only (for the rest of time probably) Yu-gi-oh story... Might write a one-shot one day for Naruto if I get any inspiration...


----------



## Randir (Oct 23, 2007)

"rukator". Yes, I write mainly Rukatos (cf. Digimon Tamers)- surprising, isn't it? 
But I've been horribly lazy during the last, uh, year


----------



## Ivysaur (Oct 24, 2007)

Eggman Oyu Castle is my pen name for FanFiction.Net.


----------



## Dragonessa (Oct 25, 2007)

My FF.net name = OroGirl21


----------



## TwilightSakura (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine is KairiNamineUchiha

Kingdom Hearts + Naruto


----------



## ema'eru (Nov 10, 2007)

*hi there my fanfiction writers!*

my fanfiction pen name is ema'eru. i have written stories about sasusaku. im really into that pairing. anyway if your interested to read my stories, please feel free to visit this...



please read and review. constructive criticisms(is my spelling correct XD) are allowed. 

read my stories

Destiny Bookstore
His Diary
Her Diary
Written In His Diary

and many more;p

thanks! love lots.-- ema'eru


----------



## nayeli_niji (Nov 19, 2007)

My ff.net is aero-pyon. x3  Only two stories thus far because it's a new account, but yea. x3


----------



## Undaunted (Dec 4, 2007)

My FF.net penname is iFox.

And since somebody else did it,


----------



## Keiryu (Dec 5, 2007)

Mine is Laisse. 

Its only two stories on there because I procrastinate.


----------



## This_is_my_username (Dec 27, 2007)

My FF.net account name is Angelslasttear


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 27, 2007)

Paralyzer.


----------



## Genive (Dec 27, 2007)

It's
Shenive-chan!

(But don't check stuff out unless you like....... yaoi...... )


----------



## Tawsie (Dec 27, 2007)

Tawsie is my FF.net name.


----------



## Ninjakutsu (Feb 23, 2008)

in FF.Net. (: I have some short KisaIta, Yuu Yuu Hakusho shounen-ai, Sailor Moon heteroes. Another very short Yu-Gi-Oh SetoxKatsuya fluff. And that's it I guess. ^^


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 8, 2008)

DivineMachinations- 

Criticisms requested.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2008)

I think I might have posted this before but I might as well put it up here again:


----------



## Sagara (Mar 9, 2008)

Facepr0n          .


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just uploaded my first chapter of my first story ever.


----------



## Ino_Sasu_Fan (Apr 6, 2008)

*My pen name is: Yoruichi'Ino'
I'm a SasuIno author, but I'm also writing for SayaKai of Blood+ soo.
I'm also trying to do other pairings from other animes! ^^​*


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2008)

Pen Name's BX 3 (without the space.)

I currently just have one in-the-future Naruto fic. I had a smash bros based one, but I deleted it because I lost all my files and hate rewriting stuff 

Who knows, I might just rewrite it anyway.


----------



## videlbriefs (May 3, 2008)

*Dark Videl*

My penname is "Dark Videl" - I use to be a DBZ fan and I just didn't feel like changing my name afterwards. I've recently gotten into writing fan fiction for this series this year, and although I do have many unpublished works some are _ecchi _related. 

Url:

What I Write and Read:


*SasuSaku*: (otp) 'nuff said
NaruHina:
---

What I Write and Read Simply For Smut:

*SasuSaku*:
*SasuSakuNaru*: (ot3) The best of both worlds.
SakuIno: I just wanted to test drive the idea.
SasuSakuIno: Another new thing, but it's just a matter of smut and slight crack.
---

Other Related Works:

*Inuyasha/Kagome*: Inu Yasha series
Gohan/Videl: Dragon Ball Z series

 I'm up for doing requests, but not plain _yaoi_, I don't like that. It has to be *team seven love*, of course. All _ecchi_ is posted on  adultfanfiction or specific communities geared towards the coupling. I'm currently looking for a beta.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2008)

I have my fictionpress name and a story I am working on if anyone would like to read it. This is the story link here:


----------



## docterjoy (May 13, 2008)

At ff I'm docterjoy, I have a Naruto fic and I'm working on a Digimon one.


----------



## Pain (Jun 4, 2008)

mine is LighningStreaker ff.net

there is a link on my profile to the threrad of my story here
it is called The Choice of Fate


----------



## Siren (Jun 5, 2008)

TheComplex33



Registered two days ago. Submitted first story today.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 6, 2008)

**


----------



## raininggemini (Jun 6, 2008)

raininggemini ^^


----------



## Doremi (Jun 7, 2008)

My FF.Net username is Cannot. I did have a lot of stories there but I deleted them because I thought they sucked. I only have one poem now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2008)

I have an impressive total of 0 Naruto fics on their right now. Most of my stuff is either under repair of humor. I do plan to have a Naruto fic on their soon though.


----------



## nguyenlynn (Jul 28, 2008)

Just joined this site yesterday but it's interesting. Lol. My name is the same. =O

Nguyen Lynn


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm just . 
Only have one fic up, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Gorblax (Aug 2, 2008)

Pretty easy. I've got one fic, Big Game Hunters, about every game ever made. Since Naruto has had video games made of it, it officially qualifies, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. But since I plan to be making this series FOREVER, I'll probably get around to it eventually.


----------



## totalbiscuit (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm known as redit there.   
IGNORE MY PROFILE! I'M NOT CRAZY!
I have one Naruto fiction. It's written from Itachi's POV. It contains spoilers. I practically am a spoiler. Don't speak to me if you hate spoilers.


----------



## Saffi (Aug 3, 2008)

Mine is Sumikoa.  I have quite a few Naruto fanfics, a few lemons , an Ouran fanfic, and a *blushes* in the making Beyblade fanfic.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm VampireGirl15, I got some Twilight and some Charmed fanfictions...


----------



## Rhaella (Aug 19, 2008)

Now that I'm active in fandom, why not?

 @ LJ.com.

I don't use FF.net anymore, but I'm there under 

A bit of mostly old Akatsuki centric Naruto work, tiny bit of Bleach, random other things, but I'm mostly active in Kingdom Hearts right now. No, I don't know why either.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Aug 19, 2008)

I've written a lot of fanfictions, my name is Moonraker One.


----------



## Ange (Sep 10, 2008)

Mainly Naruto. Some Bleach. Some Yu-Gi-Oh. Crossovers.


----------



## Jiraiya's Girl (Sep 11, 2008)

My username is Lady Barbossa329.  Here's the address:


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 6, 2008)

I made a new one, so nothing's been written yet, but some'll be up soon. 8D

Name: Ending Howard

EDIT: Just started on AuditionKlok; a Metalocalypse fic. x3


----------



## yaoiwhore (Oct 7, 2008)

Username is narugal101.

I write Naruto fanfictions.  I write yaoi and there are lemons.  Consider yourself aptly warned.  Really the only fic worth reading right now is "If Only You Knew."


----------



## Lord Raiden (Oct 7, 2008)

Username: Extrarius Scriptor 



Stories I have:

Devine Uzumaki: A Mortal Kombat/Naruto Crossover I'm starting to work on that'll deal with a alternate timeline had Naruto not been in the village for many events and instead busy preparing for the MK tournament.

From Lady to Knight: Historical medieval setting with Naruto characters....yeah and crossdressing hence the name.

Johnny Bravo and the Hot anime chicks: Don't ask what was my inspiration; I watched a few episodes and thought "You know what this guy is cool enough to be humorously hurt in the Narutoverse"

Meaning of Peace: A Avatar story dealing with Azula escaping and starting to remake herself and regain power.  May be a redemption story later.


----------



## XxBlackChaosxX (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm XxBlackChaosxX, just like in my sig ^_^ 

My most prominent stories are (all for Naruto, of course XD) 

Just Like You: DeiIno; Ino, a severly depressed ANBU member, finds her life completely uphauled when she meets Deidara and Sasori of the Akatsuki, who take her with them.

Serrated Needles: SasoTema; Temari has always been an explorer. What happens one night when she visits her favorite building, the abandoned Akasuna household? Read to find out!

Whispers in the Dark: ItaIno; A year before Itachi leaves with the Akatsuki, he meets Ino and falls in love with her. But obviously, at age ten, she isn't ready to love him. A story of how far a man is willing to go for the one he loves.

I'm a Demon: NaruGaa; Upon being stood up by Sakura, a hurt and broken Naruto goes with Temari back to Suna to see his good friend Gaara. What does he learn in Suna? That love is not only one form.

Eternal: Long SasoDei (I have several oneshots); Back when Deidara first joins the Akatsuki, our little blonde is having trouble adjusting to his new life and his new partner. With an apathetic Sasori leaving him in tears, will Deidara ever be able to adjust? 

Fox Sculptures: DeiNaru; A year after Sasori's death, and Deidara still can't get over the loss of his lover. Tobi, being the good boy that he is, gives Deidara some money and orders him to have fun and move on. Who does Deidara meet? None other than Naruto!

I also have a NaruSasu oneshot and an ItaKisa teaser.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Oct 16, 2008)

My name in ff.net is CLM88, BTW, does anyone knows how to send or receive Private Messages there? There are some necessary conditions or connections?


----------



## Ronny_Of_Yore (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm  there.

I've written for the Naruto fandom for a while now, doing the Kakashi/24 year old 'future' Sakura pairing.  I've also done a Kakashi/Yamato/ Older Sakura fic.

Just recently I began posting for the Black Lagoon fandom for the Rock/Revy pairing -see my sig and avatar.

I plan to continue on for both fandoms in the near future.


----------



## raininggemini (Oct 18, 2008)

raininggemini 

Author has written: 

Sasuke x Sakura [NARUTO]
Tamaki x Haruhi [OHSHC]
Anakin x Padme [STAR WARS]
Zack x Cloud [FINAL FANTASY VII]

Upcoming:

Suzaku x Lelouch [CODE GEASS]
Naruto x Hinata [NARUTO]


----------



## Shawny (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm  on FF.net. 

I've written mostly Naruto (specifically NaruHina) fanfics.  But I've also written fanfics for Gundam Wing and Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, I never posted mine here, it is a mostly abandoned account. Started out with some HxH (HisoIllumi fan that I am) and panned out to Naruto with mostly Sannin material.

Anyway, I'm .


----------



## hotrockcandy (Nov 11, 2008)

My fanfiction.net name is Valsapena! I don't have any Naruto fics up yet but I do have some stories up.


----------



## LeanceSensei (Nov 13, 2008)

Oi oi! 
My fanfiction.net name's Leance. 
There's a lot of stuff on there. Some heavily related to their... fandom... some aren't. 
1 Naruto ff. The rest all spread around the place. Take a peek sometime? 
I'll be sure to check a bunch of the ones on here soon.

Cheerios


----------



## Ceile (Dec 8, 2008)

*I'm Ceile*

Hi, everyone, I'm Ceile here, and also on FF.net

Currently, I have two stories published.  One is a silly, nonsensical, wacky one-shot with Team Gai and the other is my much more serious work in progress revolving around the Hyuuga clan, mainly Neji *swoon*.   

*waves to Shawny*  

I hope you'll give my work a chance if you're in a FanFic mood someday!

C


----------



## Nazomishi (Dec 11, 2008)

The name's Nazomishi. I'm on Fanfiction.net 

Profile: 

I have two stories 

The Mitsukoi Story: 50,000 words about my usual rp charicter's life.

And

The False Apocalypse: A 120,000 + story about an Organization called the Zate who go from dimension to dimension altering the origional flow of time (Masscrossover)


----------



## Aruka (Jan 3, 2009)

*Aruka* on Fanfiction and Mediaminer. x3


----------



## MindlessFire (Feb 10, 2009)

*Steel Beowulf* on fanfiction.net


----------



## Kazuko Takahshi (Feb 10, 2009)

*LoriDavenport *on fanfiction.net


----------



## HinataSanctuary (Feb 16, 2009)

my fanfiction name is xxBeyondBirthdayxx 
my other one is shuddup123, but all my amazingful yaoi stories are on xxBeyondBirthdayxx


----------



## DragonLS (Mar 26, 2009)

*DragonLS* on Fanfiction.net

I have been on Hiatus for too long, so I am stuck doing one-shots at the current moment.


----------



## MisterJB (Apr 26, 2009)

My name in FF.net is...MisterJB.

Kinda obvious


----------



## RainieYang (Jun 21, 2009)

Mine is: Mimi-sama


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 21, 2009)

Baiju on FF.net


----------



## Scarlet Pencil (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm The Scarlet Pencil on FF.net.  I also post my fics on my LJ account.  ^^


----------



## bumblemark (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm Bumblemark... just like here lol
Known most for my awesome Naruhina fluff One-shots!


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2009)

I am CyanideSamurai on FF.net. Theres a link to my page underneath my sexy bunnies

I have written four stories, for Naruto and Furi Kuri.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2009)

*ShallowMind *on fanfiction.net


----------



## Beckitt Lewis (Aug 7, 2009)

I am *Beckitt Lewis* everywhere. except Deviantart, but pratically no one reads fanfics there.


----------



## ArAshiMitArAshi (Sep 20, 2009)

My FF name is the same as my name here: *ArAshiMitArAshi*


----------



## Grapefruit Wannabe (Oct 11, 2009)

I use the name Grapefruit Wannabe everywhere.


----------



## Lonski (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm Lonski on ff.net as well. I'm the author for "The tale of the great Uzumaki Kushina" - a nod to the cannon's first chapter.  I'm also the editor for J R LeDoux's "Twice as shy" series as well as Stuff's occasional beta for his "Road to Sunrise" saga. 

I'm seriously considering writing fiction for FF7 as well as Dr Who just as soon as a good idea comes knocking on my door. However, right now my main focus is The tale of the great Uzumaki Kushina because its really fun to write if.... a little complicated at times. 

As well as being an adviser for a LOT of Fanfictions ranging from Naruto, Dr Who, Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy. That started by me giving HUUUUGE reviews and never ending the discussions with other writers. Its fun.


----------



## Hatake Ayame (Oct 23, 2009)

*Mine is VirgoBushin

Though, as of lately, I haven't been able to figure out what to write about exactly...I'm working on it though.*


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm Omegatrooper on FF.net. Written 2 Warcraft stories (each over 100,000 words) and a Starcraft story. Probably going to write a Naruto or One Piece fic afterwards.


----------



## Kairi (Nov 6, 2009)

Mines is _Kaiiyuri_ on FF.net, and unfortunately I haven't wrote any stories. I am more of a beta, I like to read others work and I spot things that are wrong easily.


----------



## Nasdaq (Nov 12, 2009)

Tyler Marcoz on FanFiction.net


----------



## kizuna (Feb 8, 2010)

ff.net, Tsukasa Kizuna. Formerly alixa19.

I write mostly Bleach BL fiction...


----------



## Mαri (Feb 8, 2010)

I think I'm thedevilsangel93

I should delete the account. the fanfiction on there are so old and noobish...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2010)

I'm Gallyrat, on FF.net

First chapter of my first fanfic is up, link is in my sig.


----------



## Huntress (Jul 14, 2010)

I am PaperAngel89.
Yes, it was me who wrote the Madara Tank story


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't know you had one, I might have to check it out, though my FF is dead.


----------



## Huntress (Jul 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't know you had one, I might have to check it out, though my FF is dead.



Its kind of recent, though i have checked out that site for years, i never made an account till this year.
i am trying to write another story but its much more difficult subject to write.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> Its kind of recent, though i have checked out that site for years, i never made an account till this year.
> i am trying to write another story but its much more difficult subject to write.


I stopped writing fan fiction probably a decade ago, so its pretty rare I'm on FF.net and I don't remember my usernames anymore. 

I do use Fiction Press, or I did for a while not too long ago. But yeah getting stuff up on there can be a hassle.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Jul 26, 2010)

On FF.net I go by the same name as here: Tomcat171. I've got one Black Lagoon fanfic ongoing as well as one Naruto that I started recently.


----------



## Motive (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm leafninja345435 so many numbers . I haven't been on that account in forever though.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 27, 2010)

KelseyF.Jones .


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2010)

CyanideSamurai


Im a shitty writer though :/


----------



## Anjo (Jul 29, 2010)

Xembra 


^ same  :/


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jul 29, 2010)

hibari-mukuro

I don't have anything in it though other then couple of favorites in it that I need to update. xD


----------



## taiyo (Jul 30, 2010)

Taiyo-chan. After I finish writing a ATLA fanfic, I think I'm going to be done for the most part 'cause I should be writing more original fics. And practice in general...


----------



## HeavenlySwirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Just like my name here...I go by the name *HeavenlySwirl* on FF.net.


----------



## Matimac (Aug 1, 2010)

Matimac

Got a 100k Naruto story going.
Got a 10k word update for that coming asap.


----------



## Danichanime (Oct 10, 2010)

My name is basically the same as here: its Dani-chanime
=3
I have 8 stories up, 6 for Naruto (and they are all NaruHina), I for Death note, and 1 for Bleach.

Look me up, and give me pointers, cause I'm still kinda new at writing.

\(>o<)/ 
 glomp


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 10, 2010)

blueangel326

I was active back in middle and high school, doing InuYasha fanfics. 2 years ago I posted some Soul Eater oneshots, but I only go on there when I get a fanfic/author update.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2010)

That's me, I want to add some of you guys though


----------



## Kankurette (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm BarettaVendetta on FF.net.


----------



## KyoharaKagami (Feb 10, 2011)

Kagami Kyohara on FF.Net.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 16, 2011)

My author name is Ultimania on FF.Net.


----------



## Tawsie (Feb 16, 2011)

Tawsie. I forgot all about that site.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 18, 2011)

My name was Monk Gyatso...I've rarely vsited there after I started to go serious with my studies.


----------



## Tenten32321 (Feb 20, 2011)

Tenten93


----------



## Miss Malicious (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ My username of Fanfiction.net is Pancake of Epic Proportions.
X3


----------



## SOLaris00 (Apr 24, 2011)

My username is Caffeyne ^^


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Primavera (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm  on FF. I mostly write for Naruto and Bleach, but I write for other fandoms as well sometimes, such as Pok?mon. I also want to start writing Fairy Tail, so if you're interested in any of those, check me out. (:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2012)

The top of this page is from like December 2010....


----------



## Amrun (Jan 14, 2012)

Amrun, still.

Been lazy about it lately though.


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## South of Hell (Mar 18, 2012)

Slave of the Jester Race

I was an idiot unable of thinking of proper plots when I did use it though. Now days it's just for story alerts.


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2012)

Yoski on FF.net


----------



## Sedaiv (May 6, 2012)

*Poster only knows three words*

LOOK AT SIGNATURE!


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 7, 2012)

I'm called Dattebayo1987Chan.


----------



## Sedaiv (May 20, 2012)

There you go. It's also in my siggy. If you want an abridged version...

I wrote...
Dragonball Z Fics
.HACK// fics
Avatar: The Legend of Aang
Kingdom Hearts

I write...
Fairy Tail
Bleach

I'll finally get around to writing a few new chapters soon as I haven't updated in a few weeks.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 21, 2012)

Mine is the same as my name on here.


----------



## Toasty Warrior (Jul 31, 2012)

I pretty much go by the same time as I do on here:


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 31, 2012)

Since 2001 baby!


----------



## Rague (Aug 9, 2012)

Fanfiction of the Dead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Since 2001 baby!



I think I am still using my original account.


----------



## Lonski Chan (Aug 27, 2012)

My name is Lonski on fanfiction.net


----------



## xAmaryllis (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm xAmaryllis in that site.

I've just finished spamming FF.net with my fanfics.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm TheDarkHeatHaze on FF,I write fics about random things.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm unlovely logic


----------



## Meibitch (May 18, 2013)

I'm *Saibitch* in fanficion.net


----------



## Revolution (May 19, 2013)

I am looking to collaborate with someone to write a fanfiction about how Naruto survived his first 3 years.  I already have an entire story, but it is within 4 short paragraphs and I'd like to share it with someone to expand it. _I finished it._

Edit: pm if you want to collaborate on any other stories


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 19, 2014)




----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 17, 2014)

Same name as here:


----------



## Yaana (Nov 9, 2014)

I write a mix of things, current unfinished stories are about Gintama, GetBackers and Bleach.


----------



## Sawada Tsunayoshi (Nov 10, 2014)

DinoS

I really need to update my stories though.
I have a One Piece FF and an Area no Kishi story going on.


----------



## Amrun (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm Amrun at ff.net as well.

Recent postings:


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Title:* Under the Moon's Eye

*Author:*  and 

*Genre:* Drama/Romance

*Characters/Pairings:* Kakashi/Sakura

*Rating:* M

*Wordcount:* ~70k

*Summary:*  By the time they wake up from the dreams induced by the Infinite  Tsukuyomi, it's all over. The world is saved, or so they'd like to say.  In the wake of the war, every day is as uncertain as the night before  the confrontation. Some wake, while the civilians dream on, leaving the  ninja to fend for themselves without their support network. Every day is  still a fight. Co-author LolaLot

*Notes:* This is a joint  project with LolaLot and contains spoilers up to manga chapter 677.  We  wanted something more modern so we decided to write it and it has been a  blast so far.

*FF.net links:*






*Ao3*

~~~​

*Title:* Playing the Game

*Author:* 

*Genre:* Gen/HurtComfort

*Characters/Pairings:* Kakashi/Sakura

*Rating:* M

*Wordcount:* ~300k

*Summary:*  By night, she dreamed of killing him, of playing her hand all at once  and going out in a blaze of glory. By day, she kowtowed with just enough  stiffness to show him her fantasies. In return, he forced her moves  like she was just a piece on his shogi board - and she was. Kakasaku,  Spoilers up to Manga 452

*Notes:* We have started the last,  and final, part of this story, Part III.  Oh my!  It is rated M for a  reason; the themes are ADULT. The story is a bildungsroman, or a coming  of age story, with themes of sexuality, brutality, and occasional gore.  It is not a fluffy romance, though the pairing is an eventual promise. I  say this so that no one is surprised or accidentally traumatized. (It's  not all Sad and Bad things, though, I promise!)

*FF.net links:*


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 23, 2014)

I just made it on Saturday.


----------

